# The conditioner that comes with L'oreal hair dyes...can i buy that separately?



## tint

-Anybody that has dyed their hair with L'oreal hair dye...you know that super strong moisturizing conditioner that comes in that kinda long skinnyish silver tube?

-Does anyone know if they sell that separately because i haven't ever seen it and i desperately need it...it's the only conditioner that makes my nasty permed hair manageable.

-Or is there any other conditioner out there that is almost exactly like it?

Thanks


----------



## pinksugar

as far as I'm aware there isn't. I adore the one that comes with soft colours hair dye, so I know how you feel! it's so frustrating, but I think they only come with the packet of dye


----------



## Angels_Decay

I don't know either, I've never seen it though. Really wish I could find one too. LOVE the way they make my hair look and feel. I know places like sallys sell some deep conditioners, but I've never really tryed them.


----------



## Dragonfly

Clairol's Nice n Easy now sells the tubes of conditioner separately, that comes with the hair dye. It's a dark blue tube with silver/grey screw top.

Probably goes for around $5.


----------



## Angels_Decay

Ohhhhh, I've never seen that! I'll have to look for it next time Im in CVS ( would they cerry it?)


----------



## daer0n

Where do they sell these Carolyn?


----------



## Dragonfly

I live in Canada - I've seen them at Shoppers Drug Mart for a few months.

Shoppers Drug Mart is a popular drug store chain. I think it would be comparable to Walgreens.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I live in Canada - I've seen them at Shoppers Drug Mart for a few months.
Shoppers Drug Mart is a popular drug store chain. I think it would be comparable to Walgreens.

Thank you! I will go take a look sometime and see if i can get some, that would be great, i love these conditioners too.


----------



## Dragonfly

You are welcome.

I was going to add that I think I saw them near the hair dyes, rather than with the shampoos and conditioners.

Personally, I love the way my hair feels with the Nice n Easy conditioner.

I don't know what's in it but it makes my hair really soft and manageble.


----------



## cherryblossom13

Its not the one that comes with Feria is it?? If so, I used to use that religiously. I got it at Sally's Beauty Supply. I'm pretty sure they sell tubes of the stuff that comes with other hairdyes too. The only reason why I stopped using it was cuz my Sally's closed


----------



## Dragonfly

Feria - is a L'Oreal product. The conditioner I mentioned is from Clairol.

I wish there was a Sallys around here. The only one I have ever gone to is in Port Huron, Michigan.


----------



## dixiewolf

I bought the Clairol too. Years ago, when I colored my hair, I loved the after conditioner. I havent used it yet, I got the one for color treated hair, I was going to use it after I get my hair highlighted which I need to do soon.


----------



## lynnda

The Sally's stores or any beauty supply store has some very good choices. I love the L'Oreal conditioner as well!!


----------



## emily_3383

I wish they did! Those conditioners are always really good.


----------



## Lorinewcabs

It is sold on ebay but it is really expensive.


----------

